# WANTED: DAYTONA OCEANWALK  May 23.



## urdaddy99 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello there!!

I am looking for a spot at OceanWalk from May23 for one week. 

Ideally it would be a 2 BR Oceanfront, but let me know what you have available and we'll go from there. 

Thank You!!
Ed


----------



## am1 (Apr 10, 2015)

None of these will be discounted as Wyndham is holding all cancellations.


----------



## urdaddy99 (Apr 10, 2015)

How come there are not discounted?


----------



## am1 (Apr 10, 2015)

If anyone with this reservation tries to cancel it Wyndham will keep it from going back into availability.  A 2 bedroom deluxe will be 203 000 points plus the guest confirmation fee.


----------



## jhoug (Apr 10, 2015)

urdaddy99 said:


> How come there are not discounted?



Because it's Memorial weekend and because they can


----------



## am1 (Apr 10, 2015)

jhoug said:


> Because it's Memorial weekend and because they can



not the reason at all although but this may be part of the reason why prices are higher.


----------



## urdaddy99 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for reply AM1!

So, to be clear, it will be impossible to see a Wyndham ocean Walk, on this site, for that week, under Last minute rentals-Max $700?

Or is it that level of room that would not be available at OW because Wyndham is holding that type of room back. 

Just trying to see if I will need to make alternate plans.

Thank you!
UD


----------



## am1 (Apr 10, 2015)

If people booked that room before December or a short window in February then they could have it.  The cost to book the room  will be 203 000 points or around $1015 plus the $99 guest fee.  

There may be someone or a few who are interested in renting for a loss at $700.


----------



## urdaddy99 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok understand!!
Thanks


----------



## urdaddy99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Daytona OceanWalk Request Cancelled!
Thanks!
Have a good Summer!


----------

